# Whats happened to Ex vi Termini?



## leggus (Feb 15, 2006)

As title, whats happened to Mario's website?

www.exvitermini.com

Used to love visiting but the link doesnt seem to be working anymore

The site was last updated July 2005 so i guess after 12 months he's decided to let it go..

Shame.


----------



## Miness (Aug 24, 2005)

its a shame that was a cool site


----------



## RBnemesis13B (Dec 26, 2005)

I was on it recently. Maybe temporarily down, cause i don't think he'd let it go just like that. Just maybe really busy.


----------



## Hi5 (Aug 31, 2005)

the domain is registered till august 08, so im sure it's just temporary


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

I have been told its server is down.


----------



## GTRJack (Aug 27, 2005)

That website needs to be updated, maybe that's why it's temporarily down. For example the record list needs to updated. The Shep Talon has taken the 2nd place as the fastest AWD and Reece McGregor the 3rd place... And it needs lots of new videos


----------



## ZILR (Apr 13, 2006)

Marios car - GTR 700 is now owned by CRD. It is being re-setup as their workshop car.

This topic also recently came up on SAU - see link

http://www.skylinesaustralia.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=126614&st=0

Daniel


----------



## japracer MK2 (Apr 20, 2002)

I think baldy would rather have his small genetals removed rather than sell his car to anyone:blahblah: :blahblah: 

Hes a busy bald boy


----------

